# Rear Rack for Marin Nicasio?



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello,

I just picked up a Marin Nicasio RC and am trying to figure out what type of rear rack to buy. As you can see, there are two mounting points on the frame, but the fender attaches to the lower mount. Looking for a rack that will clear my rear fender and disc brake. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## bucka (Feb 1, 2008)

I installed a Topeak Explorer Bicycle Rack with Disc Brake Mounts tonight.

Thoughts:

Plenty of clearance
Rack was close to the seatpost and seat - too close to accept my MTX bag easily
Disc option isn't necessary

I'm thinking about exchanging for the non-disc option and dealing with the tight clearance.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

You have to double up on the lower boss. Put the rack on the inside, next to the frame, then attach the fender with a longer bolt.


----------

